# Specialized Sonoma shoes size 43



## vickster (15 Aug 2018)

A very long shot but does anyone have a pair of these in decent condition they’d part with?

https://goo.gl/images/ag421E


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Aug 2018)

I have some in mint condition for sale, probably 43, possibly 44. I'll check later.


----------



## vickster (15 Aug 2018)

Excellent, let me know (fingers crossed they're a 43  )


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Aug 2018)

Just checked the size. They are 44. Still, Im open to offrso.


----------



## vickster (15 Aug 2018)

MichaelW2 said:


> Just checked the size. They are 44. Still, Im open to offrso.


Oh boo. I have well worn 43s so I would think 44 too big. Where are you based, maybe I could try? London somewhere?
Approximately, how much are you looking for if I took a punt?


----------



## MichaelW2 (16 Aug 2018)

I'm in Norwich. Having a look at prices, maybe £25 + postage.


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2018)

MichaelW2 said:


> I'm in Norwich. Having a look at prices, maybe £25 + postage.


Ah ok. Too much on a punt size wise at this point, but thanks

GLWS


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2018)

Anyone else in a 43?


----------



## nellsbellzz (16 Aug 2018)

Put an insole in works wonders


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2018)

nellsbellzz said:


> Put an insole in works wonders


Thanks. However, I have Specialized BG footbed insoles in my 43s already. With arthritis, I have to try to wear shoes that fit

When I bought the 43s, I also tried the 44 as I had other size 44 Spesh shoes. However, they were too big, hence the smaller size.


----------



## nellsbellzz (16 Aug 2018)

I tried specialized 43 but were to tight with a bunion on left foot so have some 44 and use a extra insole seem to do the trick for me


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2018)

nellsbellzz said:


> I tried specialized 43 but were to tight with a bunion on left foot so have some 44 and use a extra insole seem to do the trick for me


My feet are wide with v high arches, the wide Sonoma worked well in 43 (Tahoes of same generation are a 44)


----------



## Steve T (17 Aug 2018)

I've got a pair of Specialized Tahoe womens shoes in a 43 - they have laces and a strap at the top.
I've worn them probably twice - I bought them new from EBay because I wanted a mens pair in a 41.5 or 42 and couldn't find them, (they are black/blue in colour so are unisex looking) but I find these a bit too big TBH.
Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2018)

Steve T said:


> I've got a pair of Specialized Tahoe womens shoes in a 43 - they have laces and a strap at the top.
> I've worn them probably twice - I bought them new from EBay because I wanted a mens pair in a 41.5 or 42 and couldn't find them, (they are black/blue in colour so are unisex looking) but I find these a bit too big TBH.
> Let me know if you are interested.


Thanks. Suspect they'd be too small as I have men's size 44 Tahoes. I think Sonoma work in a 43 because they are very wide and work with my high instep. Even Sidi mega are no good as they dig into my instep when done up


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Sep 2018)

Are these any good @vickster, listing doesn’t say Sonoma but pretty sure they are although could be Prima?
Same fit though.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/401605725269


----------



## vickster (30 Sep 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> Are these any good @vickster, listing doesn’t say Sonoma but pretty sure they are although could be Prima?
> Same fit though.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/401605725269


Cheers, they do look like them

I actually got a pair a while back from ebay. Not yet worn though as I can't cycle at present. Those look to be in better nick, although the ones I got were also sold as lightly worn...I think probably by quite a few people!


----------

